# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Complement the person above you

## L

I can't believe we don't have this here  ::):

----------


## Chloe

Your a really great person to talk to and get analytical perspectives on a situation from and your really easy and nice to talk to  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

I agree lasair..............we definitely needed this thread.


Chloe, you have such a kind and sincere heart. You're open, honest and caring. You're also a really great friend to a lot of people here and in your real life.  :Hug:  I am very glad that we have crossed paths. 


(oh and lasair.................I know, it supposed to be just the person above you but I'm doing it anyway because I want to give you one........................ 

lasair, I've known you for about a year or so. In that time, you have shown people here compassion, wisdom and strength. You've been a great mentor to so many people that I couldn't possibly list them in one sitting. You are not afraid to show when you hurt and then you come back after you've overcome your struggle to encourage others. I don't think I've ever seen you give up, even during your darkest times. I have learned a lot on the forum and a great majority of it has come from you, my friend.

----------


## L

You are like the mammy of anxiety space  ::):  it feels safe when you are around

----------


## Chantellabella

> You are like the mammy of anxiety space  it feels safe when you are around



Your compliment brought tears to my eyes because all I've ever wanted to do is protect children..................something I never got while growing up. Thank you, my friend.  :Hug: 



Now we need to get this thread rolling guys! Don't start with me.......................start with lasair. I think it's great to do this thread. Not only does it teach us how to find positive things about others, but it strengthens our own self worth.

----------


## Nightingale

I like your (Lasair) icon, and the fish in your signature. Fish and birds are my favorite soothing animals. I also hope I get to know you better.  ::):

----------


## Harpuia

I love your avatar.  So artistic!   ::):

----------


## L

I feel happy when I see you in chat

----------


## Harpuia

I love your motivational penguin!!!!  :XD:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> You are like the mammy of anxiety space  it feels safe when you are around



Hehe, I've always thought this as well.  ::): 

And for Harpuia: Despite your personal struggles, you still manage to make your friends feel good about themselves because you genuinely care. I'm sure anybody who got to know you would agree.

----------


## Harpuia

> Hehe, I've always thought this as well. 
> 
> And for Harpuia: Despite your personal struggles, you still manage to make your friends feel good about themselves because you genuinely care. I'm sure anybody who got to know you would agree.



Despite what you think, you're one of the nicest and most genuine people I've met.  I'd love to hang out with you anytime if you're around my area.   ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Harpuia, I haven't gotten a lot of chance to get to know you, but I've seen your posts. You are always kind, supportive and sincere. You take the time to answer people's questions and respect their boundaries. I've seen you listen to others and share your own struggles honestly. You also are willing to laugh which is a rare gift. I am very glad that you are here.

----------


## L

From knowing your story you are an amazing person who has taken on so much and grown from it.

----------


## QuietCalamity

You are so positive and supportive! You seem like a really good friend.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> You are so positive and supportive! You seem like a really good friend.



You are so wise...........way beyond your years. I've discussed things with you at times and you seem to understand not only the world around you, but you have a great self awareness.  You admit what bothers you and you work on fixing it. 

I see you striving for health and for answers to your life questions. That takes a lot of bravery. 

You are definitely an inspiration to this forum.


(hey person who is next....................skip over me and go to Quiet Calamity because I don't want to keep having to be the one complimented. My head is big enough already......see my avatar for proof)  ::):

----------


## QuietCalamity

> You are so wise...........way beyond your years. I've discussed things with you at times and you seem to understand not only the world around you, but you have a great self awareness.  You admit what bothers you and you work on fixing it. 
> 
> I see you striving for health and for answers to your life questions. That takes a lot of bravery. 
> 
> You are definitely an inspiration to this forum.
> 
> 
> (hey person who is next....................skip over me and go to Quiet Calamity because I don't want to keep having to be the one complimented. My head is big enough already......see my avatar for proof)



Wow that means a lot, especially coming from you! You are so insightful and strong.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Wow that means a lot, especially coming from you! You are so *insightful and strong.*



So are you, my friend. :-)

----------


## Keddy

Cindy, I know you said to skip over you and go to Cal, but I'm going to compliment both of you guys.
---
Cindy, you're an amazing person. You're wise, charming, insightful, and incredibly kind. You give great advice and you have so much knowledge about the world. You've been through a lot, and you've got an unbelievable amount of strength to have come out of it the way you did. 
I know you said that Cal is an inspiration to this forum -and she certainly is- and so are YOU  :Hug:  We learn so much from you on here and you're always looking out for us. You are one tough and brave woman. People can really learn a lot from you, Cindy.  ::): 
---
Cal, you don't give yourself enough credit for how awesome you are. Seriously.  :Hug: 
You're intelligent, very talented, and mature, and I love how you can manage to find optimistic ways to look at situations that stress you out. You're also a great singer and guitar player. I also agree with Cindy 100% that you admit what bothers you and work on fixing it. Keep doing what you're doing and I can see you going really far in life.  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

Aww Keddy always love seeing you around here and your personality comes off as adorable as a koala hug my friend!! And it sounds like you've been going through a lot of crap lately  ::(:  You really deserve to happy Keddy!  :Hug:   :koala:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Aww Keddy always love seeing you around here and your personality comes off as adorable as a koala hug my friend!! And it sounds like you've been going through a lot of crap lately  You really deserve to happy Keddy!



My fuzzy fuzzy friend! You have been such a great friend over the past couple of years to me. You always have a kind word or a laugh when I'm down. I can be down and then when I log on, you have a koala hug waiting for me. It's like you know when I could use a friend. You cheer up others here also. You're sweet, funny, and compassionate. I'm so glad that our paths have crossed.  :Hug: 


lasair, I see a flaw in this thread.  ::):  I want to give people compliments, but then I keep ending up the last post and telling people to skip me. Ok guys..............skip me again. Next up is for Koalafan.

----------


## Koalafan

> My fuzzy fuzzy friend! You have been such a great friend over the past couple of years to me. You always have a kind word or a laugh when I'm down. I can be down and then when I log on, you have a koala hug waiting for me. It's like you know when I could use a friend. You cheer up others here also. You're sweet, funny, and compassionate. I'm so glad that our paths have crossed. 
> 
> 
> lasair, I see a flaw in this thread.  I want to give people compliments, but then I keep ending up the last post and telling people to skip me. Ok guys..............skip me again. Next up is for Koalafan.



Aww Chanta geez what can I say that??  ::$:   ::$:   ::$:  That post seriously just made my night and you really are one of the sweetest, nicest, martians I have had the pleasure of knowing! You always have advice that is absolutely dead on and are always there with a hug back when I need it! We love you hear Chanta!  :Celebrate:   :Hug:  (and I refuse to skip you missy!  :bopa: )

----------


## Chloe

koalafan (think i spelt that right) i don't think we've spoken on here yet however i have seen you around a lot you seem to be a very central person to AS with a lot of people knowing you well. its clear to me from what i have seen from you on here your one of those lovely people who make this site a much friendlier place  ::):

----------


## L

Is pushing herself all the time and doing really well

----------


## Koalafan

Has such a fuzzy and cuddly personality!!  :Hug:

----------


## QuietCalamity

I don't know you that well but you seem extremely likable!!!

----------


## QuietCalamity

Wow I totally killed this thread. The next person can skip me and go back to Koalafan. This is a good thread and I don't want it to die!

----------


## Trendsetter

Is from the best city in the world and pulls for the best team in the world.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> Is from the best city in the world and pulls for the best team in the world.



I'm fudging my own rule with going over one sentence for this guy. 

Oh wait, no. I can do it.


Trendsetter is by far the bravest person I know because he has taken control of his life, changed his attitude completely for the better and operates from a sincere, kind, intelligent heart. 

 :Hug:

----------


## Monowheat

chantellabella is a super careing person, caring so much for everyone on the forum.

----------


## L

> chantellabella is a super careing person, caring so much for everyone on the forum.



It is strong person

----------


## QuietCalamity

Has awesome fashion sense

----------


## Chantellabella

Works in such a rewarding field, helping with developmentally disabled people. Since my granddaughter is developmentally disabled, I really appreciate people like you who have patience, kindness, and a willingness to work with people who can be sometimes very trying. Thank you for doing that service.

----------


## L

Your posts always full of feelings and meaning - and you have a way of writing that is known to be the truth

----------


## Monowheat

You're a kind hearted person who will reach out to those in need, even strangers. You truly care about people and want to use your experiences to help others rather than hide from them, this shows your strength.

----------


## Harpuia

Really sweet and a great drawer too.   ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Harpuia's interests are amazing................how do you find time for all of that?  ::):  ! It's awesome that you're so well rounded and that you love any kind of music. A person with many facets is definitely an interesting person.

----------


## QuietCalamity

I really look up to you as someone who has worked in the mental health (doing a lot of things I would like to do one day!) field for so many years.

----------


## Chantellabella

I really love your list of music favorites. Anyone who can lump Billie Holiday and Nirvana in the same "like" batch is awesome, well rounded and has a great sense of music.

----------


## L

Is full of love

----------


## Chantellabella

> Is full of love



awww! Thanks sweetie.  :Hug: 


lasair is an amazing person and you guys need to get to know her. Over the years, I have seen her work toward her career goal with bravery and stamina. Although she struggled with the same things we all did, she faced her anxiety head on and never let it permanently get her down. 

She brings positivity, compassion and wisdom to this forum. When she takes a step back occasionally, she figures out what went wrong and learns from it. She then pushes ahead and doesn't let that set back get to her. 

She is scared to be out in the working world and is young, yet she is one of the bravest, most responsible and FUN people I know. She tries to interject life into this forum and we love her for it. 

lasair, I am so glad that you're around. You inspire me everyday. 

 :Hug:

----------


## Trendsetter

You inspire me everyday, and you share very meaningful thoughts on this forum.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> You inspire me everyday, and you share very meaningful thoughts on this forum.



Thank you, my buddy. 

You're an awesome friend. You have enriched my life over the last few years. Did you know that? I feel like you and I have been through the ringer and yet we both came out ahead. I'm so glad to know you. And I can't wait till one day we can actually meet in person. In other words, you'd better invite me to your wedding.  ::):

----------


## Kirsebaer

@Chantellabella
 - This forum will never be the same without your upbeat presence here. Although my interaction with you was minimal, I always thought u're an amazing human being. I hope you'll come back one day  :Hug:

----------


## L

Is a beautiful strong willed person

----------


## Member11

A very kind-hearted and inspiring person.

----------


## L

> A very kind-hearted and inspiring person.



A much needed caring person who displays a great deal of empathy

----------


## huppypuppy

A wonderful person who is an inspiration to many - and folks, I do have to agree with whoever said we need to get to know L! She is AWESOME!!!  ::D:

----------


## L

A brave soul

----------


## sanspants

L keeps the positivity rollin'  ::):

----------


## Member11

A nice and friendly person, something the world needs more of  ::):

----------


## L

I love how much you put into this site, thank you

----------


## Otherside

L, you've always been a kind member on here, and you're always kind to all of us here.

----------


## L

Your a Jodi picioult gal, I love her xx

----------


## Chantellabella

I've been looking in off and on, L, and I just wanted to tell you how amazing, patient, and compassionate you are. Your posts are given with love and understanding. You inspire people with positive quotes and thoughts. And you are there for those who are hurting. This forum is very lucky to have you here. 

When I looked on the site this morning, I was compelled to come back and just let you and others who have been so dedicated, know that I am proud of all of you. You guys never give up even when you have a bad day. That says so much for you, L, and for others on this forum. I'm so glad that the owners here continue to make this the best forum in cyberspace. I think as Sagan would say, this is a black hole where all the decent, healthy, and smart people get sucked in together to converge into one hell of a safe place. I'm just so proud of all of you, so I had to come back and tell you all that.  :group hug:

----------


## L

I think that the fact that I miss you on here shows your impact on here. I hope you are doing well!!

----------


## Rawr

^ I'm not on here much but I've seen you post around on here & you seem nice. Plus I love the fishes in your signature you got going on lol. :3

----------


## BlackJack

love your profile pic

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Well I don't know much about you but I'm getting a positive and nice vibe from you.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Well I don't know much about you but I'm getting a positive and nice vibe from you.



I've seen you for a couple of years now, and I notice that you always offer meaningful, supportive posts. You also seem to think things through, which I admire in people.

----------


## Koalafan

Is a sweet wonderful, and incredibly caring person  ::D:  Need I say more??  ::):   :Hug:

----------


## Chantellabella

Thank you sweetie.  :Hug: 

Koalafan has a heart of gold. You always check in on people. You sincerely care when people are hurting. 

That's a great trait to have.  People can tell that you're sincere.

----------


## Cuchculan

I only just joined so if I know little or nothing about you, forgive me please. But you seem like a nice person, with all your nice words about the other members. To feel that way about other people always shows us what a person is like deep within. So I will go with kind and caring and helpful towards those around you.

----------


## L

You seem to be a really knowledge person and happy to share what you know in a helpful positive manner

----------


## Cuchculan

And you are Irish. That is good enough for me.

----------


## Chantellabella

You seem really knowledgeable and sincere in your posts.

----------


## L

Is the coolest chick in town xx

----------


## Member11

You are so positive, and you're always able to put a smile on my face with your posts  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

A really sweet, smart, caring guy. You give your heart to this community and care about each one of us. I'm not only so proud of you and Kay for building this forum, but I'm so proud of how you have both grown. It's going on 3 years since I've known you, Jerry, and well, you surprise me everyday with your positive attitude, your dedication, and your inspired ideas. Thank you for being the great "you" that you are.

----------


## L

I always want to see your posts when I see that you have commented - you always have kind and meaningful things to say  ::):

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

You're such a nice and positive person. I really dig your avatar and all the positive and threads you post on this section  ::):  ::):  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> You're such a nice and positive person. I really dig your avatar and all the positive and threads you post on this section



You're a really awesome person who is very supportive to people around here. I'm glad you're part of our community.

----------


## SmileyFace

You seem like a pretty funny individual, Chantellabella! It's always amusing seeing some of your posts on here each time I sign in lol always gives me a nice giggle  ::):  Hope all is well with you.

----------


## Chantellabella

> You seem like a pretty funny individual, Chantellabella! It's always amusing seeing some of your posts on here each time I sign in lol always gives me a nice giggle  Hope all is well with you.



I hope all is well with you too, sweetie.  ::): 

I've seen some of your posts around here. You're really genuine and honest which is an amazing trait. Plus, the fact that your username is SmileyFace tells me that you are definitely a positive person. I've also seen your loyalty toward friends which I think is really commendable.  ::):  

This community thrives because the members here are so supportive and honest. You're one of the people around here who add to making it a great community.

----------


## L

Always finding the good in people xxx

----------


## Chantellabella

You know what, my friend? You once said that you feel safe when you see me logged in. 

Well, when I see your name logged in, I feel like I'm not so alone in my struggles. I know that no matter what you have going on, you'll have a hug or a kind word for me and for others. 

I am very very very glad that you're a part of my life.  :Hug: 

And thank you.

You're a blessing.

----------


## L

Is awesome person  ::):

----------


## Member11

A strong and positive person  ::):

----------


## Kirsebaer

A smart, sweet, kind and interesting guy I'm lucky to have met a few years ago <3

----------


## Member11

> A smart, sweet, kind and interesting guy I'm lucky to have met a few years ago <3



A sweet, fun and awesome person, and a great friend I'm lucky to have  :Heart:

----------


## L

Puts so much work into this place, thank you xxxxx

----------


## fetisha

> Puts so much work into this place, thank you xxxxx



adorable pic

----------


## L

Is someone who struggles at times but continues to fight x

----------


## Cuchculan

laidir bhoireannach a Eireann

----------


## L

Keeps this place active  ::):

----------


## Cage

Avatar that stands out

----------


## L

I love your avator - it is really cute xx

----------


## InvisibleGuy

^ Your avatar is pretty awesome

----------


## L

You put a lot of though into your posts - they are always really detailed and tell a story  ::):

----------


## sweetful

You seem very nice

----------


## InvisibleGuy

^You seem very....sweetful  ::):

----------


## InvisibleGuy

^ You've been a very good friend to me. In times when I didn't have anyone else, you were there  ::):

----------


## Wishie

Invis guy makes legit and soundful posts.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Wishie has an awesome home page  ::):

----------


## L

Has beautiful hair <3

----------


## Chantellabella

Hi, my buddy across the ocean.....

You know in the past year and a half, I have had many struggles. I've faced things I didn't think I would ever have to face. You know, I thought the worst part was behind me.

Some nights, I sat on the top of my stairs and cried. Just cried buckets. 

One night, I thought of you. I started remembering how hard you struggled to get through school and to start working. I remember you hurting and crying and wondering how you were going to work out another day. 

And then I remembered your picture and how young you were. 

It was your memory that pulled me through that night. I saw a strong, brave young woman pick herself up numerous times and keep going. I remembered you never giving up. I heard your honest words, your shared pain, and your hope that there would be a brighter future.

You gave me strength that night. 

And you're on the other side of the world and we hadn't talked in a year. 

You're that important in this world. You touch lives when you don't even have a clue that you're doing it. 

 :Hug:

----------


## L

> Hi, my buddy across the ocean.....
> 
> You know in the past year and a half, I have had many struggles. I've faced things I didn't think I would ever have to face. You know, I thought the worst part was behind me.
> 
> Some nights, I sat on the top of my stairs and cried. Just cried buckets. 
> 
> One night, I thought of you. I started remembering how hard you struggled to get through school and to start working. I remember you hurting and crying and wondering how you were going to work out another day. 
> 
> And then I remembered your picture and how young you were. 
> ...



Holly crap

I can't believe you remember  that stuff. I wish I could share what is happening now! 
If it means anything I remember all the stuff you told me and all the stories you told me to help me with one of my assignments. 
It broke my heart. 

I am so sorry I never replied to your email. I was/am in such a bad place. 

You are truly a person with a heart of pure GOLD...I am so stuck for words.

----------


## Chantellabella

Kay, I've known you since you were very young. I've watched you grow into a wonderful young woman. You've done amazing things on your own and you've overcome so many obstacles.

You also have a heart of gold. You care about others and always ask about them. It's rare to find someone with as much compassion as you possess. 

Thank you for being a great friend, even when I have not been the best of friends in return. 

Keep growing and thriving as I know you will!

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I agree ^

Kay you are just awesome and I consider myself blessed to even know you. I love you very much, I love you like a sister and I'm glad to have you in my life, at all.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Chantebella has an awesome avatar. And is very kind, and encouraging and helpful to other people one the site.

----------


## BrookeAshley

You always offer insight and advice to try and help others see it from another point of view.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I like your posts, you're very kind, and tell people what they need to hear. You seem like someone that'd be really awesome to meet irl. And, your avatar is very cool. Pretty awesome  ::):

----------


## JamieWAgain

BrookeAshley,
I have so much empathy and compassion for you, as I read your posts but am not always able to respond. You pour your heart out and seem like a very, very kind and sweet person, as well as a great mother! (You also write beautiful poetry.)
InvisableGuy,
I like reading your posts. Your insightful, kind, generous with your words and seem like a very nice person. Also, sometimes you make me laugh out loud, ffs.  ::):

----------


## InvisibleGuy

You're really a sweetheart, I mean that. You've given me support, and advice before that I really needed.  ::):  I've been pretty lost before and the things you've posted have helped me, a lot.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Thank you.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

The Blog Queen. Well worth reading her blog posts. Is like reading a book as you follow each new post. Very nice person. Friendly too.

----------


## L

Always bobbing around the site with some solid advice

----------


## CloudMaker

Your penguin is really cute I like that it moves

----------


## Chantellabella

You have interesting and thought provoking posts.

----------


## sweetful

Really nice username

----------


## JamieWAgain

Cuchculan,
You are the king of the site
The slayer of blues
You rip anxiety apart
And your tunes always rule

You're kind and you're sweet
You're matter of fact

You've got a bike and a garden
You like to ride trains

It's wet where you live
Can i say it...
It always rains

Cuchculan,
You're the slayer of demons
You're the king of the site

But you're sweeter then sweet
And you should know that
Your kindness is heard
With you're every word

'Tis the end of my jingle
My rhymes now must end
I hope you have smiled
As that's my intent.

----------


## Cuchculan

> Cuchculan,
> You are the king of the site
> The slayer of blues
> You rip anxiety apart
> And your tunes always rule
> 
> You're kind and you're sweet
> You're matter of fact
> 
> ...



Wow. About all i can say. Thank you so much x x x. Not every day you get your own poem. Means a lot to me. You are one amazing person. A good friend.

----------


## BrookeAshley

Cuchulan, you're always there to lend support and give your insight to others. You take time to really give the person good advice and its always so comforting to me especially cause I know you'll give me the real truth and your true thoughts on the situation so that I can then gather my own thoughts. Its nice that you even take the time to help. Its greatly appreciated.

----------


## kevinjoseph

> Cuchulan, you're always there to lend support and give your insight to others. You take time to really give the person good advice and its always so comforting to me especially cause I know you'll give me the real truth and your true thoughts on the situation so that I can then gather my own thoughts. Its nice that you even take the time to help. Its greatly appreciated.



Your willingness to take action and face your fears inspires me

----------


## Cuchculan

One of the nicest people I have come to know well over the years. From his days sitting in his house and me kicking his rear end to get out and just go around the block even. Just to see him come such a long way is great. We all have setbacks. But Kevin keeps on pushing himself. He wants to be out there. Setbacks or not he will always bounce back. 

Thank you for the kind words Brooke. Means a lot. Always here for you. As you say, I will always tell it like it is. No point in lying to a person. Nobody ever says it was ever going to be easy for any of us. But we get by with help from each other.

----------


## fetisha

Funny man

----------


## Cuchculan

Fetish Lover. Such a sweet person who wants to go live on an Island.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

You are very opinionated. You don't back down. You stand for what you believe in, I think. That's something I look up to, it's something I aspire to be in my own self.

----------


## kevinjoseph

Same as what you said about Cuch, but you should realize it applies to you as well!  You don't back down from your values and what you believe is important.

----------


## sweetful

Has a pretty dope personality

----------


## Cage

> Has a pretty dope personality



I went through your post and like l, you have not been here in awhile. You were a very supportive member of the community and I hope you come back.

----------


## Bean the Mean

> I went through your post and like l, you have not been here in awhile. You were a very supportive member of the community and I hope you come back.



One of my best friends and great support texting buddies.

----------


## Sainnot

> One of my best friends and great support texting buddies.



I think your avatar and signature are really cool and creative - I bet you're a very interesting person to talk to, when you want to.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Thinks that your really brace for jumping in and making and blog and posting! Welcome to the forum.

----------


## Lucid

I think you are a really sweet person.

----------


## Cuchculan

Always seems like a sound person

----------


## CeltAngel

A most whimsical and charming fellow.

----------


## SAgirl

Supportive and witty.

----------


## CeltAngel

Has fine taste in avatars. It's utterly adorable.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

The world could be hers if she wanted it. Just has to believe in herself a bit more. She does that and she could achieve anything she wants in life.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Dedicated poster.

----------


## CeltAngel

A very talented, brave and kind young lady.  ::):

----------


## Shredder

brutal riff-meister  :Guitarist2:

----------


## CeltAngel

Funny, sweet and very much their own person.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Comes from a land down under

----------


## Cage

the loyal forum master here

----------

